# UNITE HAD A CALF!



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 7, 2009)

I mean just, she's still licking off the membranes...

Going out to see it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

Congratulations! Let us know what it is.


----------



## English (Apr 7, 2009)

Fer crying outloud its been an hour.  Let us know what she had!!!   

Seriously congrats and we are waiting for a report.

Mike


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL, I've been outside, watching.  It looks like a thrifty lil' heifer!

  The first thing I did when I realized Unite had had her calf was post here!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats GFG! What will you name it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> LOL, I've been outside, watching.  It looks like a thrifty lil' heifer!
> 
> The first thing I did when I realized Unite had had her calf was post here!


A true BYCower!


----------



## ChevygirlBeth (Apr 7, 2009)

Where are the pics?  Lol.    Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats on that new baby.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 7, 2009)

Pics coming, name undecided.  Name advice welcome!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Pics coming, name undecided.  Name advice welcome!


And they are where?


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

A few names, Jasmine, Shannan, Anna, Sparkels, Nellie, Dawn, Beth, Kim, etc. A lot of words could be a name. You can even name it after you or someone you know!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 8, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pending.  I have a lot on my mind, a lot to do, and I'm coming down with a cold, on top of everything.  I can't do pictures right away.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon, GFG.


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 8, 2009)

What breed of cow do you raise?  I can't wait to see pic's!! I hope you feel better soon.


----------

